
SF Ranks 13th for Tech Salary Value - mattmurdog
http://sfist.com/2016/08/12/felicia_farewell.php
======
ckastner
This links to a a summary of a report on a blog. Direct link to the report:
[http://offers.indeed.com/rs/699-SXJ-715/images/Tech%20Salary...](http://offers.indeed.com/rs/699-SXJ-715/images/Tech%20Salary%20Report%20eBook.pdf)

Cities are ranked for 15 professions. Ranking is both unadjusted, where San
Fransisco wins, and adjusted for cost-of-living, where Austin wins.

